# 07 polaris sportsman



## Italian Bee (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys

I"m looking into purchasing a plow for my quad within the next few weeks.. I was wondering what is a good brand to go with. Should i got with a polaris glacier plow?? Im probably going to be plowing some pretty big drieways...

Thank You


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my friend who has a 2004 polaris magnum 330 has a glacier plow on it and I hooked it up to his quad one day and it is simple to hookup. i like the glacier plows there nice.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

they look like a decent plow and theyre endorsed by polaris?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;629369 said:


> they look like a decent plow and theyre endorsed by polaris?


ya there endorsed by polaris. and also liek the cycle country and moose plows the plow doesnt have a lot of side to side movement in the front of the quad.


----------



## Italian Bee (Aug 25, 2008)

Alright guys i will check out the other plows to, like mentioned before the thing i like about the glacier is that it says it take seconds to install and uninstall on the quad. 
Anything else i should be know before i purchase a plow..

Thanks for all the help


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

The glacier mount also doesn't take any of your ground clearance away when the plow is off the machine. Which might be important if you use the ATV for offroading.

J


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I've had the Glacier plow on an 03' Polaris 700 for 4 years of pretty aggressive plowing. No issues with the plow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

when it says it takes seconds to install dont believe it. fisher also says minute mount. it is more like 5 minute mount lol and I know this from experience. I have a cycle country mount on the bottom of my quad and I dont lose any clearance. Plus I have the 2 inch lift on it also. So I have 14 inches of clearence. I would check out the glacier.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

The glacier plow really only take 15-20 seconds to hook up. Its really very simple.

J


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

the plow takes less than a minute to hook up but the mounting plate will take much longer to get on and off


----------



## Italian Bee (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the reponses... How about is anybody using the warn plows with the power pivot??? Seems like a good option and a pretty decent blow..

Thanks again


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

the newer warn plows are junk the older ones are pretty sturdy. heard the power pivot is nice


----------



## Italian Bee (Aug 25, 2008)

Well everyone i have been searching in Calgary.. And i cant really find any dealers for any plows out here, so im looking between a warn with a power pivot or the glacier plow (Im still looking for dealers of cycle country or moose to)??? Do most brands use push tubes.. I know the glacier doesnt!! Sorry im new to the atv plowing field.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What size ATV is it?


----------



## Italian Bee (Aug 25, 2008)

Its an 800...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What ever you get make sure it's 60'' JMO.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the moose 60" county plow, with the quick release platform. It does not effect ground clearance. It is so easy to take on and off.

Doug


----------



## fyerfytr (Aug 24, 2008)

jryden145;632478 said:


> The glacier plow really only take 15-20 seconds to hook up. Its really very simple.
> 
> J


Yes, the Glacier plow is super quick and easy to put on and take off.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i'd get the glacier plow. only thing if you like riding and go over logs and rocks. you have to watch the bottom plate where the lip of the plow goes into the middle of the atv. so you dont bend it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i leave my mount plate on all the time. muddin terrapro races and all and i can say ive got some busted u clamps but i always get where i was going lol.


----------



## Italian Bee (Aug 25, 2008)

The only plows i can find in calgary and i searched everywhere are the glacier and the warn system.. I like the warn system because of the power pivot, but i do like from the feedback i got from you guys that the glacier system is easy and quick to attach and take off and how it mounts with no push tubes. (To bad they dont have something for the glacier system like the power pivot) 
And i will have to post pics when i decide which one to go with!

Thanks


----------

